# babies..not Hav's tho



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanted to share a pic of the three little babies I'm caring for while I wait for our new puppy. We have parrot friends here, both Eclectus Parrots and Blue Headed Pionus. My BHP pair produced three beautiful chicks this Spring. I hope I'm not breaking any rules to post about them. I am not posting them for sale and although the testing is somewhat different, the parents are health tested. :wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ww - they are very unique!! Well lets hope that a hav is coming your way soon!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh,
They are cute!Will the others get green feathers like that one guy? AWESOME!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> ww - they are very unique!! Well lets hope that a hav is coming your way soon!!


Three more weeks before I get my Hav.! :whoo:

Yes, they will all get bright green feathers, with red vent feathers and cornflower blue heads just like their parents! Here's my favorite pic of their dad Hunter.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow~ They are just awesome! Congrats and have fun with them!
Will you be keeping them or do you sell them? And here is a silly question, do your parrots talk? My daughter has always wanted a talking bird...but I think our hands are full with the dogs right now! LOL~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Christy! I don't see anything wrong with posting these - we're in the coffee shop so anything goes here, I would think! :biggrin1: It should be interesting to see the interaction between the pup and your birds. Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When I was much younger the family of a good friend of mine raised several different kinds of birds, including eclectus. They are quite beautiful. I've raised peachfaced lovebirds along the way, so I have a soft spot for those baby birds! They are beautiful, as is the adult with that beautiful blue head!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A bf in high school's parents got a baby red wing macaw. I had no idea how much work it takes to raise birds. They were feeding it every 3 hours, warming up the food, etc. It was really neat to watch his feathers come in too. I just had no clue how involved the process was of raising those birds.

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all for the compliments. Yeah I think they're pretty cute. :biggrin1: Katie, I do sell them. These are the second clutch we've had. I kept one baby from the first clutch and named him Ozzy. Now we're all full up with parrots and I won't be keeping anymore.  Some talk and some don't...Ozzy is a strong little talker just like his father and so is Jax my male Eclectus. Some of my favorites around here are "Iiiiiii gotcher footie!" "Peek-a-booooo" "It's ok" "Tickle-Tickle-Tickle" "Are you mama's girrrrl?"... they are very funny and say alot of things. I also get to hear all kinds of noises..kisses and wolf whistles, phones ringing and Ozzy is currently working on the Andy Griffith Theme. *It's recogniseable but still has a way to go.



ama0722 said:


> A bf in high school's parents got a baby red wing macaw. I had no idea how much work it takes to raise birds. They were feeding it every 3 hours, warming up the food, etc. It was really neat to watch his feathers come in too. I just had no clue how involved the process was of raising those birds.
> 
> Amanda


It is a fair amount of work! I let the mama raise these babies for the first couple weeks and then they are taken for handfeeding. These guys are fed on a four hour schedule and can sleep through the night on their own. They'll be able to drop back to a five hour schedule soon, so not too bad.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

They are so cute. Bet they are keeping you busy until your Hav arrives.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a really neat photo with the trio all together like that.

Hunter is so regal looking. He looks like a very proud boy. (I almost typed the male word for what we called the canaries, assuming it is the same for parrots, but I knew it would get censored. LOL)

I'm eager to see them all feathered. How old are they usually when they are fully covered?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That is a really neat photo with the trio all together like that.
> 
> Hunter is so regal looking. He looks like a very proud boy. (I almost typed the male word for what we called the canaries, assuming it is the same for parrots, but I knew it would get censored. LOL)
> 
> I'm eager to see them all feathered. How old are they usually when they are fully covered?


LOL!! Yes, I'm sure you would be 

They should be about 90% covered by 6 weeks of age. I'll be watching for the first flight at 7+ weeks. And then... we will be very careful to cover mirrors and windows for a few days! And also careful to watch the new puppy! It's going to be a big help that Bo will be home from school for the summer then. I know he'll really enjoy helping out.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

Very nice parrots! I have three pairs of parrots too besides my baby puppy! Maybe that is why my husband is not so keen on me getting another puppy....
Super cute, :biggrin1: 

Libby


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Libby! Hey! That's nice to hear that there's another bird-person here! What type parrots do you have? Since you said "pairs"--do you breed them? but mostly, how does your Havanese act with them?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

I have a very talkative pair of Congo African Greys, a pair of Yellow Crown Amazons (the male I handfed when he was 5 weeks old and now he is 10), and a pair of two year old Black Headed Caiques. I use to breed Lovebirds, but now my sister-in-law has them all except our first one Junior and he lives with us. 

Kohana thought she wanted to play with the Caiques until one day one flew on her back and both puppy and birdie freaked - the birdies now have their own bird room with a baby gate. Scooby Doo, our male African Grey talks to Kohana all day long! 

Maybe this year the Amazons will breed, but no such luck so far. Parrots are unlike dogs as they have their mate for life, more like humans I guess. You know Parrots are intriguing and fun to communicate with, but I still love to cuddle with my puppy more.  

Libby


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> I have a very talkative pair of Congo African Greys, a pair of Yellow Crown Amazons (the male I handfed when he was 5 weeks old and now he is 10), and a pair of two year old Black Headed Caiques. I use to breed Lovebirds, but now my sister-in-law has them all except our first one Junior and he lives with us.Libby


Oooh you have seven then LOL!! I think that makes you a crazier bird lady than I am! :der:

I have 6 and of course the three babies that will go to new homes once they wean. Are you hoping for babies? I find it very fun but also an awful lot of work sometimes. I love to hear those silly fids chatting away while I have my morning coffee. :blah:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Christy,

Well actually Junior, the Lovebird is going back to his sweetheart, so I didn't count him. I use to hope for babies, but not anymore as I think they are all too imprinted to me and will never mate. I only have one wild one in the bunch and that is the female Yellow Crown Amazon. All the rest of them I can hold next to me and they don't bite and are super tame. I really love all their talking, but I love having a puppy more!

Libby


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No fair, Kimberly



> (I almost typed the male word for what we called the canaries, assuming it is the same for parrots, but I knew it would get censored. LOL)


Enquiring minds want to know.....:gossip: :gossip:

Susan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> No fair, Kimberly
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.....:gossip: :gossip:
> 
> Susan


Female birds are called hens just like with chickens, males are also called like chickens...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Female birds are called hens just like with chickens, males are also called like chickens...


O.k., I've been wondering about this too! Thank you, Susan, for asking! :biggrin1:

The only thing I can think of is 'cocks'..... are males called cocks?? :bolt: The french word for rooster is 'coq' so ...... maybe?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw the picture of the dad of the babies.He is just stunning with his brilliant colors!How fun to learn about this!:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marj,
That must be it! Thanks! You'd think I'd know that since we have three male birds (2 Cockatiels and 1 Sun Conure) but we didn't raise them, we sort of inherted them. 

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I just assumed that it would be a censored word, but yes, males are cocks and females are hens. I used to breed & raise canaries and finches.

Christy, I hope you will keep us updated with pix of the chicks as they grow and get their feathers too. I was just wondering - do all Pionus end up with identical markings or do they get some variations?

Libby, I'm impressed with your birds! We used to have an African Grey, but the poor guy was so neurotic. We just couldn't give him enough interaction and entertainment to keep him happy and that's when I was staying home with a toddler. However, he did love when she would walk up to his perch and put her finger up to him and say, "Bite. Bite." Crazy kid. He honored her request one time and she never did it again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Birds. I tried that for a while, we had a Double Yellow Head, He was young when we got him, began talking and would not stop. He was the messiest creature I have ever had. He was very spoiled, ate window seals, would get mad, bite and throw food out of his cage. I had my boxers at the same time and a couple came by to buy a boxer puppy and left with the bird. I was afraid my kids and husband would be upset about the bird and all they said was how quiet it was without him. You have to have a very special touch to be a large bird owner.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> You have to have a very special touch to be a large bird owner.


Oh yes, most definitely! It is like having a perpetual toddler around - tantrums, entertainment, messes to clean and all. Granted, toddlers are fun and provide a lot of joy, but they are a lot of work, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree, Sandi. Gosh,even small birds like Cockatiels and Conures are a lot of work. Our Conure, Sunny, is loud and can be quite messy. I swear bird poop turns to concrete! Unfortunately I can't handle the smell of Poop Off so plain water it is and it takes quite a bit. I would say cleaning bird cages is my least favorite weekend chore. 

He does make a great house alarm though. He's better than the dogs when it comes to alerting us that something is amiss or that someone is at the door. He's a beautiful bird and he blows kisses at bedtime. 

When these three birds leave us in their old age, no more birds for us. We had a wonderful rabbit a few years ago that lived for 10 years. I was surprised at how much work rabbits are and how fragile they can be. 

It'll be dogs and cats exclusively for us in a few years. Sunny will probably get sweet revenge though and outlive us! 

Susan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, I hope you will keep us updated with pix of the chicks as they grow and get their feathers too. I was just wondering - do all Pionus end up with identical markings or do they get some variations?


There are several species of Pionus Parrots and most of them like very different from each other. I think the Blue Head Pi is the most striking of them all. The males and females of this type parrot look just the same. When these chicks are old enough, I will get a small blood sample and send it in for DNA sexing so we can see if they are girls or boys.

My other parrots are Eclectus parrots. Ekkies are so easy to tell the males and females apart! Males are green with candy corn beaks and females are red and blue/purple with black beaks!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

They are so beautiful! It looks from the messages many of us have had birds along the way in our families. They are a super lot of work and can really destroy everything in sight! I use to have my African grey male and my male Amazon living in our living room before I got the rest and would let them come out to play - you have to have eyes in the back of your head as in just seconds they can chomp cabinets, take out chucks of carpet, and have the grandest time watching their food drop to the ground and think it is the funniest game! 

Kimberly you know - they are like toddlers that never grow up! It sure is something too how one of the pups went for bird of prey on the testing. I took Kohana today in our front yard on her leash and a ton of crows flew up in one of our big trees. Kohana wanted to get to those birds in the worse way and never acts like that with the Parrots - so this really amazed me. 

Christy as you know you need to be a super patient person to have Parrots in your life! You also can't be a super neat freak or you'll be cleaning non-stop from parrots. They sure are enjoyable though enteracting with you and sometimes I jump because my Grey can sound like different voices in our family including just like me! Many times when my oldest son is away at school Scooby will say "hi mom" and it sounds just like him and I jump and think he's come home. Scooby can also say "hi honey, I'm home" in my husband's voice! His new thing is the theme song to Mission Impossible...really neat too! Awh...the fun with our animals, makes life so enjoyable!

Libby


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Christy,
> 
> They are so beautiful! It looks from the messages many of us have had birds along the way in our families. They are a super lot of work and can really destroy everything in sight! I use to have my African grey male and my male Amazon living in our living room before I got the rest and would let them come out to play - you have to have eyes in the back of your head as in just seconds they can chomp cabinets, take out chucks of carpet, and have the grandest time watching their food drop to the ground and think it is the funniest game!
> 
> Libby


Thank you Libby.  One thing people mentioned when I first looked into the Havanese Breed, was that they're very high maintenence. As you can see, high maintenence isn't really a problem for me! ound: If you look again at the photo I posted of Ruby, my big red gal, you can see some plywood in the background. That pic was taken in my computer room where I'm most likely to have the birds out. I have plywood propped against the back wall to protect the baseboard and block off my computer cords. :nono: I have perches and playgyms for them to keep them busy and off the floor. Being on the floor is too much temptation for Eclectus females. Ekkie girls are quite determined to be mommies and will seek out nesting areas under tables and in corners.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, your little bugger won't be anything next to the activity of your birds, especially those Ekkies! After having Rambo (my African Grey), I'm pretty certain that he won't be anything near as tedious as your gals.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I managed to get a little photo update shot to share today! They are really feathering up nicely and starting to look like little birds rather than dinosaurs!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They look so cute, Christy!

Funny how the color comes in on their beaks like the puppies grew their pigment!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

There are very sweet, Christy. My son use to call our baby chicks "Space Aliens" How old are they now?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy,
My daughter is ready to move in with you!I showed her your birds and Rufus,and she's ready!Do you have room for a snobby 15 year old?:becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So adorable, looks like they just finished dinner. I had a female eclectus but left her with an ex-boyfriend whom had a affrican grey, we raised them together when the still had there pin feathers like this picture. We did not want to seperate them so he got them both. It is amazing how smart they are, so much fun.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

All the chicks were born three days apart. The oldest is 5 weeks 4 days...the youngest was 1 mo. old on the 30th!

Your right Kimberly! They do get "pigment" just like the Havs.  The upper area will also get pink patches on the sides like dad but that takes awhile.



Julie said:


> Christy,
> My daughter is ready to move in with you!I showed her your birds and Rufus,and she's ready!Do you have room for a snobby 15 year old?:becky:


I love children!......uh to come by for visits!....(teenagers aren't technically children...they are somewhere in between cute little babies and intelligent adults. *the monster stage heehee!)



lbkar said:


> So adorable, looks like they just finished dinner. I had a female eclectus but left her with an ex-boyfriend whom had a affrican grey, we raised them together when the still had there pin feathers like this picture. We did not want to seperate them so he got them both. It is amazing how smart they are, so much fun.


They did just finish eating and I did my best to clean them up and then they made a mess again! It's gettign harder and harder to keep them still long enough for pictures! I'm sorry to hear you lost out on your bird. I love the Eclectus. They're very beautiful and sweet.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

They are so cute! They make me want a bird again, but my husband isn't tolerant of bird noise. We actually have two finches that were born in my daughter's first grade classroom, but they aren't really my idea of pet birds. You can't hold them and they aren't very interactive. I'd trade them for another lovebird in a heartbeat. Or one of those cute babies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> They are so cute! They make me want a bird again, but my husband isn't tolerant of bird noise. We actually have two finches that were born in my daughter's first grade classroom, but they aren't really my idea of pet birds. You can't hold them and they aren't very interactive. I'd trade them for another lovebird in a heartbeat. Or one of those cute babies!


You do have to be tolerant of noise with parrots. These aren't as noisy as some...but all parrots make noise! Oh well, so you hubby isn't up for a parrot--but at least he likes Havs!! That makes him A-ok! :drum:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> You do have to be tolerant of noise with parrots. These aren't as noisy as some...but all parrots make noise! Oh well, so you hubby isn't up for a parrot--but at least he likes Havs!! That makes him A-ok! :drum:


That is why my parrots have their own bird room! My husband couldn't stand all the noise when he worked at home ~ sometimes though it is nice to carry on a conversation with them!

Libby


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Jackson!*

I also have a bird--Jackson. He is 5 years old today. We've had him since he was a baby. What an adventure! He's an African Grey, but a Timneh which is smaller than the Congo. Wish I had a picture I could post. He loves me--bites my husband.

Talk about messy and a time commitment!! I'm glad I'm retired now. Makes it a little easier to keep things clean. But I sure would miss the little guy if I didn't have him. He gives us a lot of laughs. He learned to imitate my husbands bathroom noises in the morning. We tell that story to everyone! Then we taught him to respond to the phrase from Rain Man, " Uh,oh-fart". :biggrin1: Stupid, I know, but it is funny as anything.

I was wondering did those of you who have birds have them before your puppies came home? I think Jackson is going to be very jealous. Hope he doesn't start pulling his feathers out. I don't know how to help the adjustment with a bird. It's not like they can sniff each other. Any experiences to share or any advice?

Marsha


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

*Birds are toddlers forever*

Beautiful! Your babies are so cute- And dad is so handsome!
I handraised an umbrella cockatoo in another life- I had hem for about 10 years- They live to be about 65! I found it was extremely time consuming to raise them, very rewarding, but with the larger birds they had their limitations around children. Hence, my umbrella was adopted by friends of mine that live in California- where he got to live in and outside. I certainly admire you for having birds and dogs! It can be exhausting taking care of them. Though my cockatoo did lots of things that people would not think of that parrots do
(mine was trained to go potty on command and not go on the floor when he was out of the cage- he also cuddled in bed with me!) Havanese are more predictable and easier to handle.
Good luch with your babies!
Lynn Uchetel


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynn,

The larger birds seem to be easier to potty train don't they? Many people are surprised when they come to my house and find I have birds--and the place INS'T a mess! They always tell me stories about someone else they know with birds and how their homes are filty. :faint: All my pet birds will "go poop" over paper on command. Most of them say it too! Now I just have to use different commands with the puppy, so the birds don't help out with "go poop!" and "com'ere" and "wanna treat?"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, how do you teach a bird to go potty on command? I guess it must not be too hard. Our Conure, Sunny, goes at pretty much the same time each day and in the same area of his cage. Hmmm......It would sure be convenient to teach him to go on command. 

Susan


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

*Going potty on demand*

Hi,

What worked for my bird was first thing in the morning , I would say, "go potty

and then you can come out. He would always go after a short time because he

had been holding it all night. When he went, I would praise him and tell him what a good boy he was and then immediately let him out of his cage. Now when he gets up in the morning, he tells himself to go potty and does it. Eventually he would go when ever I told him too if he hadn't gone for awhile. I wouldn't say that he would never go out if his cage, but someone said her bird wouldn't , so maybe she can help you with that part. Birds are so smart, aren't they?

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

how old is your conure? They are easy to train. Any parrot is to me any waysLOL you have to first off start with one word like potty and when you know they are going to go hold them over the area and say the word,pretty easy huh just repeat repeat same time every time. Does your bird talk? Mine does.I have a blue fromt amazon I have had him for 17 years now I hand feed him,Its funny how birds will like one sex over the other my parrot bits hubby but loves me to much he thinks I am his mate lol I use to raise birds from Blue and gold macas to cockatiels pareekets cockacatoo african greys I have to say birds are so easy to train and to raise, Hand feeding on the other hand is a big pain every 2 hours around the clock Yuk. Ihave taught them to roller skate talk fine the peanut from little cups its alot of fun . Yoda and lucky my parrot understand each other too you leave me alone I will leave you alone lol At one time I had 2000 birds with 3 dogs and 2 cats and cant forget the gennie pigs LOL that was a job all on its one I would sale my birds threw the pet stores that dealt with birds and private too. And I had 5 kids all in sports and worked 40 hours aweek the things I use to be able to do not no more LOL


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

WOW, Susan!! Makes me tired just to think of it! My grey is the same way--thinks I'm his mate-tries to feed me all the time and bites my husband--HARD-draws blood. I had a green wing macaw a few years ago. She was just the opposite-loved my now ex-husband. He kept her in the divorce. She was okay with me , but was really attached to him.

Even though I was the one who hand-fed her every two hours when she was a baby, she loved him. Birds are funny that way.

I'm hoping the new puppy will love both me and my husband!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I was a very busy person back in the day I love birs I will take a pick and post my blue front he is a love, it is time consumming on hand feeding bird but boy is it worth it later on I am sure the new puppy will love you both might one more than the other tho Yoda is all mine but he loves my hubby too


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

here is lucky he is 17 years old now


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Susan. You had your hands full!! 
Our Conure is around 10-12 years old. Kind of a sad story really. A co-worker of my husband's bought him from a breeder for his wife's birthday. He had been hand raised and was quite tame. They had him for a year until they couldn't take his loud chirping anymore. In the meantime, their daughter had gotten Spike, the Cockatiel. When she moved out she took Spike with her but he wouldn't eat. He had bonded with Sunny so she brought him home. Her folks gave both of them to another co-worker of my husband's who also had him them for about a year. Then they went to another co-worker who had birds. He was moving and couldn't keep any of the birds so he offered Sunny and Spike to my husband, knowing we had another Cockatiel. We took them and have had them since (almost 8 years). I've been told that due to all the re-homing it would be nearly impossible to teach Sunny to be tame again. He will let me scratch his head but that's about it. He won't get on my finger unless he absolutely has to. 

Susan


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

He's so pretty. Amazons are so comical, too. My friends amazon used to sing, I Left My Heart in San Francisco with great vibrato. And her new bird was just a baby and was say Merrrrry Chrithmath (with a lisp). She brought him on a plane to our house for Christmas. The flight attendants were cracking up. My Grey is much more timid. He rarely talks in front of strangers.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Susan,

How did your birds accept the dog?  Indifference, fear, jealousy? I've heard of some birds who will actually call the dog and play tricks on them.

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

It will take time but the best way to get him to get on your hand is do not leave food in the cage and every day offer him some food put the food behind your hand that you want the bird to get on where he will have to get on your hand to get the food he will learn this way that your hand feeds him and that hands are good.In the afternoon you can have food in his cage but take the food out early eveing that way by morning he is hunnnngry!!! Make sure it is quite in your house you have to work slow but he will come aound take him out of his cage alot I use to use a towel and put it on the arm rest of my couch and have them sit there while I watched tv on the counter while I made meals it will work out the more you work with them the eayer it get


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I let them get to know each other on there own and just kept an eye on them closely now Lucky will throw corn at Yoda and since it is a wooden floor it slides really fast and yoda would run after it. Lucky is not affraid of dogs or cats when i had my cat the cat would tease him and lucky would pull his coat it was comical .Amazons are very funny I think my fav is a double yellow head and a african grey I even has my tongue bit by a african grey and had 6 stickes put in my tongue silly me I knew better LOL


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh--that must have bled like crazy. Greys really have sharp beaks. Mine punctures my husband's hand when he bites him.

They are certainly interesting creatures.

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I remember when I got Lucky as a baby my X and I was laying on the bed and lucky was walking on the bed I told X look he wants to give you a kiss and lucky actually ran up his legs on to his chest and bit his lip put a hole right threw it I LMAO and ever since then Lucky did not like men hee hee smart bird with him LOL my dad has a african grey and he told that bird to say very very bad words I cant say what the bird says here LOL Lucky will make the sound of a phone ringing you know how many time I answer the phone to fine out it was just lucky little stinker or he will cry like my grandson he does all sort of things love him to death


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh you might say that and boy did my tongue swell . see when I left my X I went a little crazy and got some things pierced and the bird see my tongue ring which I dont have any more because of the bird biting me he seen the shinny ball and wanted it. the doc at the hospital kept asking me where did you get bit he looking at my hands ect and my mom was there and she start to laugh and say yes susan where did the bird bite you I was so red in the face LOL I can laugh now but boy did that hurt


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

yeah, they are a lot of fun. They really are like ornery little kids. 

Got to go to bed. Nice talking with you. I'll probably be on here tomorrow.

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HAVE A GOOD NIGHT I know I will be


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You guys are so funny! It's nice to hear about some of you that also have birds! Susan is right on the potty training. I set mine on a floor perch over newspaper and say "go poop" and they do...then I know they are safe to hold or have on my shoulder for awhile and I don't end up with a mess. :nono: Then when they start to get antsy..(just like children do!) I will set them back on the perch again and give the command to get them to go again! I don't know how easy a conure would be to train? It seems like the larger birds train the easiest. Thank goodness for that cuz they also poo the biggest! uke: 

Come to think of it...now with getting a pup/paper shredder...newspaper on the floor could be a problem LOL!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, newspaper on the floor might be a problem.  I tried putting some folded paper towel or newspaper on the metal skirt around one bird cage becasue that's where the poop lands. I thought it was a pretty inventive way to keep the cage cleaner. Miss McKenna thought it was a pretty good idea too.......folded newspaper within reach, just waiting to be shredded. The added bonus was, it had bird poop on it! So much for that idea.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You are so right on with puppys on floor and paper be careful .Even the smaller bird are easy to train to.When I train a blue and gold mac I loved it the reward in them are great. He would fly to his cage on command and talk about a wing span wow I love to watch the bigger birds fly


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's just a little photo update on my three Pionus chicks! They're still on three feedings a day but are beginning to do better all the time on whole foods. They sure do look all grown up now. All three are flying quite well and this weekend I'm offering the cage in the afternoons as well as assorted playgyms. When I first placed them in the small cage they froze while they took it all in. I'm watching them carefully...it takes some practice to learn the boundaries, how to climb the sides, how to move from perch to perch. We're not in a big plastic tub anymore! :llama: Later if I get my guts up, I will be trimming a nail short to collect a blood sample for DNA tests to determine who's male and who's female! **I HATE cutting short and making the babies bleed! I work so hard every other time with dogs and parrots NOT to make them bleed!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! What a difference from the first photo of them. Christy, they're beautiful.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Christy - I just saw the pic's of your Pionus chic's. So cute! I had one a few years' ago and he was a great bird - so smart!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! They are such big birdies already! The babies are in my computer room~not out in the bird room with the rest of the birds. Rufus is getting more exposure to them then he has the others and he sometimes gets excited and starts barking at them when they get to flapping their wings. I never leave them alone unattended. I tell him "off" when he props himself at the side of the cage and praise him when he lays politely nearby without going for them but I'm not sure what else I should do? Does anyone have any ideas for training Rufus to leave them be?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy your birds are just beautiful!You have did alot of work it sounds to get them up this big.......don't the mom's ever take care of them?:sorry:no bird experience(just had a parakeet or 2)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

There are so darling and such beautiful coloring! Have you found homes for them yet? 

Kohana still barks at our birdies at times and is not allowed inside their room, but she can see them and hear them - I put a baby gate into their room and the door stays open at all times.

Libby


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Christy having your dog leave them be wil take some time but keep then near each other and keep telling him what ever word you want to use leave it . How old is your dig first off will make a difference.I use to have a white cap pionus he was such a love I took him in and he was sick I gave him meds. ect heat lamp but he just didnt make it.I hand fedd lucky boy the hours I use to keep 17 years ago LOL I would love to hand feed another parrot. They do grow so fast.Frim the time they are hatch so cute but so ugly LOL then the pin feathers come its great to watch them grown do you breed them? But dog do chace birds Yoda will chance Lucky if he flys Yoda had no idea that lucky will hurt him. Do you know hoe to cut the wings? Just cut right along the secondary set.Its real easy to do just make sure you dont cut the blood feather try using a dremel tool for the feet get the really use to it the sooner to start th easy it will be. hope it helps Susan E


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are beautiful, Christy.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What a handsome Dad - he must be so proud .. Cute little guys as well .
You will have your hands full once you get your puppy ..
Congratulations ..- it looks like you are a wonderful mommy ..
Thank you so much for sharing .. I have always wanted a bird but lifestyle makes it too hard so I will sit back and admire yours .. 
I know people fly with birds - saw Hiliary Swank in the airport wth her birds - totally amazed me


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful birds....incredible colors! I must admit my ignorance....I've never heard of one of these! I'm like Laurie....a parakeet has been it! What a commitment! Kudos to you!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the compliments! They aren't a super popular parrot~yet. Not one you're likely to find in your average pet store. The parent birds were allowed to hatch them out and feed for the first two weeks. After that they must be pulled from the nest and handfed to become wonderful tame pets. If left with the parents they would be wild and not too interested in perching on a finger without taking a piece out of you LOL! It's a lot of hard work but worth it when they are tame and sweet. Do I breed them? Interesting question! I have pet birds and did purchase one pair of breeders. They are lovely birds and breed with each other LOL! When there are chicks, I finish the job of raising them and find the babies good homes! I won't be going into any big breeding business though. It's an exciting thing to do with my one pair, but I wouldn't want to "go into it" with a full aviary. 

Cosmosmom, I already have my puppy! and YES I do have my hands full! :bounce: 

Susan, Rufus is 12 weeks tomorrow! A good thing is, he isn't overly interested in them and once in awhile he starts barking at them and I can tell him no! and he stops and finds something else to do. I do keep my bird's wing feathers trimmed, but as I'm raising the new babies I allow them to learn to fly before trimming their wing feathers. Most breeders allow new babies to fledge before trimming. I have tried the dremel before but I've never felt too comfortable with it for the nails. I use a large breed dog claw clippers for the nails~ the same one I use for the dogs! I actually HAVE to cut a nail short in order to get the babies nail to bleed. The blood goes onto a card that's submitted to Zoogen for DNA sexing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's fascinating Christy.......
You know the old saying"you learn something new every day?"---lately I'm learning about birds from you!:becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> That's fascinating Christy.......
> You know the old saying"you learn something new every day?"---lately I'm learning about birds from you!:becky:


Hey that's a good thing! :thumb:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy,

I have tried for years to have my Yellow Crown Amazon pair to breed ~ guess what we have a fertile egg! She laid three this time and two are not fertile and one for sure is fertile!!! The air sack is a bit large, but now I know they are capable! I forgot to write down when she laid them, but I think they're about 2 weeks incubating. We have been hopeful now for about 5 years now and it looks like this season we may have our first baby! I took out one of the clear eggs as it had cracked and I don't want it to touch the good one. Do you think I should pull the other unfertile egg out and maybe she'll lay another clutch? I'm so hopeful!!

Libby


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Christy just keep telling him no hold your dog and the bird at the same time. just be carefull when the bird does fly dont be surprize if Rufus gos after them. He is stil young so it should work out,.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Libby how exciting they normally leg 3 to 4 eggs and it takes about 3 months before they can leave the nest . It is best to remove the other egg,.With your type of bird the egg should hatch in 26-28 days .Do you plan on letting them hatch it or are you going to incabate the egg do you plan on hand feeding the baby. On parrots I always feed them by hand its so easy to do. YOu have to keep the food at 98 degrees HOw much fun is that ? Just be very carefull when removing the other egg try to do it where they dont get excited they can brake the other egg and you dont want that to happen Next month I plan on joining the PEAC and become a volunteer for birds Lucky is a female blue front amazon so who knows maybe I can fine her a male.That would be so nice. Good luck on your baby keep us posted


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH how long has it been since she layed her eggs???


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

If you decid to let the parent feed the baby chick until they are ready to come out you can tame them down complety and they will be just as loving as as a hand feed.I have breed birds for 15 years and my parent breed birds for at least 30 years. I would train the larger birds and the amazons they are so funny. Lucky would waddle on the floor I would laugh so hard at him which was a mistake he learned my laugh .He would make the sound of our phone when it would ring and man I answer that phone so many time and no body was there LOL then he would laugh at me what a little brat he was LOL


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Susan for all the advise! I use to raise Lovebirds but always wanted to have my big birds have babies. I think - I didn't write it down this time as she lays eggs from time to time - they are about 2-3 weeks old. Yes, I will handfeed the baby myself, but will probably leave it with mom & dad until 3 weeks old. Ten years ago when I got the dad I finished up hand feeding him. He was only 5 weeks old and the breeder never should have given him up at such a young age. It's amazing dad is super nice to me and lets me hold him even now with eggs in the nestbox. At one point I had to ignore him as he was so bonded to me and not to his girl. I think he'll be a super dad! I'll keep you posted if this egg hatches...hope so!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH man I would be jumping out of my skin LOL hoping to see a little one hatch .They are so cute, I am looking for a mat for lucky they do get attach Lucky "THINKS" Im her mate but I dont think sooooo lOL any question just ask.And if I dont know I can fine out.3 years ago I did a stupid thing I was playing with my dad african grey and he love to give kisses well I gave him a kiss and he bit my tongue had 6 stitches put in it I almost lost it. I had a tongue ring back then not no more he ring the tongue ring right out of my tongue LOL LOL just a weird stage I went threw LOL after my devorce LOL


----------

